# They say if u dont workout your pectoral minor.....



## god hand (Jun 2, 2005)

They say if u dont workout your pectoral minor your pectoral major wont grow. (cause the body try to keep everything in balance) Thing thing is, I have no idea what exercise hits it better than others. Do you all know any info on this? R better yet, know an exercise than can hit the minor real hard.


----------



## GSXR750 (Jun 2, 2005)

Incline, Flat, Decline.....<-Look into this.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Jun 2, 2005)

The part about the body keeping things in balance doesn't seem accurate to me. Many people train their arms more than their legs, some even have stronger arms than legs; the body doesn't try to keep that in balance. People on steroids also run the risk of strengthening their muscles at faster rates than their connective tissues; again, the body doesn't keep that in balance.


----------



## TheCurse (Jun 2, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> They say if u dont workout your pectoral minor your pectoral major wont grow. (cause the body try to keep everything in balance) Thing thing is, I have no idea what exercise hits it better than others. Do you all know any info on this? R better yet, know an exercise than can hit the minor real hard.


  whoever 'they' are they might be etarded

http://www.muchosucko.com/video-etarded.html


----------



## Arrhar!! (Jun 3, 2005)

incline bench, incline DB, Db fly, dips


----------

